# If you are ethnic you have no chance w hot women no matter how hard u looksmax given ur in a large city (suicide fuel)



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

Someone on lookism did a bumble experiment with a stacy in a large city in the UK

These are the results



Looksmax actually got you idiots to believe you could just work hard and get hot girls!!!
7/10+ women are swarmed in 6'3+ pro sports players, investment bankers who are gymmaxxed with chad face at 28 years old. Why the fuck is life rigged like this. Holy shit.
This was only a few hours of swiping too lmao

THIS PROBABLY EXPLAINS THE "MENTALCELS" ON HERE. TRUTH IS THAT THESE CHADS ON LOOKSMAX ARE GETTING MOGGED BY TERACHADS IN THEIR AREA ITS OVER


----------



## sKdLeL (Apr 30, 2021)

what does this have to do with being ethnic?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 30, 2021)

I know a guy tho


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 30, 2021)

absolutely brutal


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 30, 2021)

If you are ethnic......​water whatever follows


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

sKdLeL said:


> what does this have to do with being ethnic?


If youre white theres a change you can surgerymax to white chad and maybe win the lottery (literally win the lottery)


----------



## sKdLeL (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> If youre white theres a change you can surgerymax to white chad and maybe win the lottery (literally win the lottery)


chads are born, never made.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 30, 2021)

over for the average westerncel


----------



## Preston (Apr 30, 2021)

Suicidefuel post


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 30, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I know a guy tho


What did he mean by this


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Suicidefuel post


im laughing tbh. I didnt know it was this rigged. White chads are prob struggling for their looksmatch so they fuck down and screw us over


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 30, 2021)

Lol at how easy female dating is, you log onto an app (either you message or they message, 95% chance either will happen and work) and then meet with your selection of 6’0-6’6 5.5 psl + chads with high class background😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 30, 2021)

White incels upvoting this like they will fuck hot girls but they’re still virgins xd


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Lol at how easy female dating is, you log onto an app (either you message or they message, 95% chance either will happen and work) and then meet with your selection of 6’0-6’6 5.5 psl + chads with high class background😂😂😂


If you wonder why amnesia is fucking beckies, this is literally why. Mogs this entire forum to suicide yet in 1 hour gets mogged in a huge city by 30+ tera chads


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you wonder why amnesia is fucking beckies, this is literally why. Mogs this entire forum to suicide yet in 1 hour gets mogged in a huge city by 30+ tera chads


the standards to be truly attractive, and not just an chad manlet or tall htn is absolutely brutal

you need 5.5+ psl face, 6’1+, good pheno and rich + gymmaxxed to compete with these guys

Most of those things are unattainable, you’re born with them or you’re born close to achieving them and if you’re not it’s finished.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

This shit needs to go into BOTB so when people come to looksmax they know what theyre ACTUALLY up against


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 30, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> the standards to be truly attractive, and not just an chad manlet or tall htn is absolutely brutal
> 
> you need 5.5+ psl face, 6’1+, good pheno and rich + gymmaxxed to compete with these guys
> 
> Most of those things are unattainable, you’re born with them or you’re born close to achieving them and if you’re not it’s finished.


Just rape maxx tbh In gta 5 online roleplay ofc


----------



## sKdLeL (Apr 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Just rape maxx tbh


----------



## .👽. (Apr 30, 2021)

Man what are you talking about these guys you posted mog most whites too.. 

How do you conclude that its over only for ethnics?


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 30, 2021)

Those "tera chad" guys you shared,make up less than 0.01% of the entire population.Just because women swipe right on them
doesn't mean they are actually going to meet up lol.I'm very blackpilled,but you guys are too extreme with your thinking sometimes.
There simply aren't enough Chads to go around,and women are going to have to settle sooner or later,therein lies our opportunity.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Someone on lookism did a bumble experiment with a stacy in a large city in the UK
> 
> These are the results
> 
> ...



You better start to appreciate being black. I would if I where you.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 30, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> the standards to be truly attractive, and not just an chad manlet or tall htn is absolutely brutal
> 
> you need 5.5+ psl face, *6’1*+, good pheno and rich + gymmaxxed to compete with these guys
> 
> Most of those things are unattainable, you’re born with them or you’re born close to achieving them and if you’re not it’s finished.


----------



## xefo (Apr 30, 2021)

wtf


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you wonder why amnesia is fucking beckies, this is literally why. Mogs this entire forum to suicide yet in 1 hour gets mogged in a huge city by 30+ tera chads


Naw where amnesia lives he has been frequently called the hottest guy in the city on tinder. He lives in northern California last time I saw. 

It's that online dating is a meme, most women go there for only fans advertising, attention, validation or look for a Chad like shopping, get the best statusmaxxed Chad and then move to the next best like a card collecting game for ONS. Matches =\= lays, amensia gets 100s of matches but he only slays 1-3% of them


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Apr 30, 2021)

most are HTN


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Those "tera chad" guys you shared,make up less than 0.01% of the entire population.Just because women swipe right on them
> doesn't mean they are actually going to meet up lol.I'm very blackpilled,but you guys are too extreme with your thinking sometimes.
> There simply aren't enough Chads to go around,and women are going to have to settle sooner or later,therein lies our opportunity.


COPE BUMBLE SHOWS THE TERA CHADS TO ALL HOT WOMEN SO CHAD ISNT ENOUGH FOR YOUR LOOKSMATCH


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Naw where amnesia lives he has been frequently called the hottest guy in the city on tinder. He lives in northern California last time I saw.
> 
> It's that online dating is a meme, most women go there for only fans advertising, attention, validation or look for a Chad like shopping, get the best statusmaxxed Chad and then move to the next best like a card collecting game for ONS. Matches =\= lays, amensia gets 100s of matches but he only slays 1-3% of them


im speaking of like women on his looks level tho. This bumble acc represents the stacys pt of view


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 30, 2021)

never began.


----------



## Sanguinius (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> im laughing tbh. I didnt know it was this rigged. White chads are prob struggling for their looksmatch so they fuck down and screw us over


This is exactly what is happen, why deal with a looksmatch when girls below you are so much easier to please and appreciate you more


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> COPE BUMBLE SHOWS THE TERA CHADS TO ALL HOT WOMEN SO CHAD ISNT ENOUGH FOR YOUR LOOKSMATCH


yes,but im saying that there aren't enough of those guys to go around lol.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> yes,but im saying that there aren't enough of those guys to go around lol.


Not the pt nigga. Its the fact that foids have rotations of these gigachads while young. Over


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> yes,but im saying that there aren't enough of those guys to go around lol.


Not enough to go around bro! This experiment was 1 hr of swiping. Good luck



Sanguinius said:


> This is exactly what is happen, why deal with a looksmatch when girls below you are so much easier to please and appreciate you more


No because eventually you become the floor bc hypergamy never sleeps


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> im speaking of like women on his looks level tho. This bumble acc represents the stacys pt of view


I think amensia isn't hindered by looks, I think at that point who ever can entertain the stacy better aka personality and be statusmaxxed like investment banking at Goldman Sachs matters more. Amensia is legit autistic he is socially retarded in all manners. 

chads are starting to give up on Online dating and they just go to clubs or bars instead it's too much effort texting these hypergamous whores when 95% of them just look for attention. Gotta jestermax to be entertaining then plan the date, then hope she likes you irl while competing with other chads at the same time and then having status and money because at that level of attractivity that takes over.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I think amensia isn't hindered by looks, I think at that point who ever can entertain the stacy better aka personality and be statusmaxxed like investment banking at Goldman Sachs matters more. Amensia is legit autistic he is socially retarded in all manners.
> 
> chads are starting to give up on Online dating and they just go to clubs or bars instead it's too much effort texting these hypergamous whores when 95% of them just look for attention. Gotta jestermax to be entertaining then plan the date, then hope she likes you irl while competing with other chads at the same time and then having status and money because at that level of attractivity that takes over.


Amnesia has enough looks but theres so many chads + MS in large cities holy. However in smaller cities MS means nothing and standards in the face are lower


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> yes,but im saying that there aren't enough of those guys to go around lol.


Imagine being a chad and you STACEYLITE WIFE thinks youre a nobody bc youre sub 6'5 and not a multi millionaire. "God why arent you like mt 6'5 rich ex i had in my 20s u loser!!!" Over


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Amnesia has enough looks but theres so many chads + MS in large cities holy. However in smaller cities MS means nothing and standards in the face are lower


It's not about being good looking at that point in attractivity is what my point is. Amnesia is actually retarded in the way he speaks, he sounds aspie irl as well since he has a 150-160hz voice jfl. 

Personality, money and status is what matters past that point (looks still matter ofc) from my pov it becomes a game of which Chad is more statusmaxxed, then the stacy gets her ONS from that guy and then move to the next Chad and so on and so forth it's brutal but it is what is.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 30, 2021)

I just read that thread rn on lookism absolutely brutal. There's a guy there who is a chad, gymmaxxed, 6'6 and works for goldman sachs it's over how do you compete with that


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> I just read that thread rn on lookism absolutely brutal. There's a guy there who is a chad, gymmaxxed, 6'6 and works for goldman sachs it's over how do you compete with that


This is why i question blacks smv in large cities


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Imagine being a chad and you STACEYLITE WIFE thinks youre a nobody bc youre sub 6'5 and not a multi millionaire. "God why arent you like mt 6'5 rich ex i had in my 20s u loser!!!" Over


please stop


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 30, 2021)

Can’t relate. I’m 6’3.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 30, 2021)

Cope 
Most ethnics can slay attractive women if they have good bodies, face doesn’t matter so much for Non whites


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 30, 2021)

Mirin the blonde dude with long hair, he's a Penis enlargement teacher
what a mogger


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> I just read that thread rn on lookism absolutely brutal. There's a guy there who is a chad, gymmaxxed, 6'6 and works for goldman sachs it's over how do you compete with that


This guy mogs me so hard that i cant even feel depressed about it. What kind of clown world allows subhumans like me to even exist lol


----------



## john2 (Apr 30, 2021)

Sometimes you're not ugly, you're just ethnic.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

john2 said:


> Sometimes you're not ugly, you're just ethnic.


Or Sub white male model gymmaxxed high class multi millionaire pro rugby player


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> I just read that thread rn on lookism absolutely brutal. There's a guy there who is a chad, gymmaxxed, 6'6 and works for goldman sachs it's over how do you compete with that


7\10 women are out here dating Batman and we think we can just looksmax to get these women to worship us, lol


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> 7\10 women are out here dating Batman and we think we can just looksmax to get these women to worship us, lol


You already know it's over when a woman fucks a guy like that she'll compare everybody else to that and her standards will skyrocket


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 30, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Can’t relate. I’m 6’3.


hmmm really??? now you have to compete with 6'6 high status buff millionare chad


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 30, 2021)

Seems like you guys aren't seeing how unsustainable this problem is becoming.Very soon Inceldom is going to reach its critical
mass,and either some sort of solution will have to be offered,or men en masse will be out causing riots in the streets.Basically
going ER on a Global scale


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 30, 2021)

Brutal


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> hmmm really??? now you have to compete with 6'6 high status buff millionare chad


I have a better personality so I’ll win


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> If you wonder why amnesia is fucking beckies, this is literally why. Mogs this entire forum to suicide yet in 1 hour gets mogged in a huge city by 30+ tera chads


Imo @Amnesia face mogs all those guys, they are just taller and bigger than him


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Someone on lookism did a bumble experiment with a stacy in a large city in the UK
> 
> These are the results
> 
> ...



Tinder hight - 3 inches=real height


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

I bet that half of these chads are chadfish and other half is larping about job and height 

Call me coper


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

All these threads about muh gigachads 

Then you see this 








NORMIE FUCKS GIGASTACY


she is gigastacy, a true genetic elite of a specimen. if u dont agree then go look at her in motion on tik tok @itsssmariiii or sumn and she is dating this One of the most beautiful girls in the world has an average boyfriend, could argue to be even below average in terms of face...




looksmax.org





A gigastacy like her 








Is dating this normie with tiktok hair


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I bet that half of these chads are chadfish and other half is larping about job and height
> 
> Call me coper


Cope, they prob have flattering pics + larping about height 1-2 inch at best tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Imo @Amnesia face mogs all those guys, they are just taller and bigger than him


Amnesia is like a 6.5psl 5'9 and like a Neet who trade stocks or forex or sth. These guys are like 6'2 on average 6psl wide framed, gymmaxxed, high status.


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> high status


High status this cock, everybody can larp about their job in bio and girls will never know 

Real high status men don't use dating apps


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> Amnesia is like a 6.5psl 5'9 and like a Neet who trade stocks or forex or sth. These guys are like 6'2 on average 6psl wide framed, gymmaxxed, high status.





gamma said:


> High status this cock, everybody can larp about their job in bio and girls will never know
> 
> Real high status men don't use dating apps


Both of you make good points but these guys are only beating amnesia with retarded statusmaxxes and this all could be a larp catfish JFL. The bigger the city the more the cat fishing and larping


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> High status this cock, everybody can larp about their job in bio and girls will never know
> 
> Real high status men don't use dating apps


Honestly this is legit, o'Pry for example truly attractive men never use dating apps, especially ones who work at fucking Goldman Sachs, seems very odd to me though. 

O'Pry only dates other models, these guys if not larp only date other statusmaxxed gigastacies.


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Honestly this is legit, o'Pry for example truly attractive men never use dating apps, especially ones who work at fucking Goldman Sachs, seems very odd to me though.
> 
> O'Pry only dates other models, these guys if not larp only date other statusmaxxed gigastacies.


I will put a pic with a suit and say that I work for Morgan Stanley, brb statusmaxxing


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I will put a pic with a suit and say that I work for Morgan Stanley, brb statusmaxxing


Gonna put myself on bumble, mog some 5'5 manlet Latino in a pic, and then larp as 6'1 with a suit and say I work at Berkshire Hathaway.

The bigger the city the more the larp and cat fishing, niggas putting suits on and then larping like vice presidents of some investment company


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Honestly this is legit, o'Pry for example truly attractive men never use dating apps, especially ones who work at fucking Goldman Sachs, seems very odd to me though.
> 
> O'Pry only dates other models, these guys if not larp only date other statusmaxxed gigastacies.











This is how easy O'Pry gets girls


@Enigmatic93 Blackpill in action This is the power of this face




looksmax.org


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Gonna put myself on bumble, mog some 5'5 manlet Latino in a pic, and then larp as 6'1 with a suit and say I work at Berkshire Hathaway.
> 
> The bigger the city the more the larp and cat fishing, niggas putting suits on and then larping like vice presidents of some investment company


someone actually looked the guy up and hes actually on the board of directors. Just accept defeat.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> This is how easy O'Pry gets girls
> 
> 
> @Enigmatic93 Blackpill in action This is the power of this face
> ...


What is this? Tinder experiment with o'Pry? Back when you could chadfish as the world's most paid male model jfl, now I tried it myself made an o'Pry chadfish and then it got banned within 10 mins of creation jfl.


----------



## chadrone96 (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> This is why i question blacks smv in large cities


the ideal man for most women is always a white chad with green eyes


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> What is this? Tinder experiment with o'Pry? Back when you could chadfish as the world's most paid male model jfl, now I tried it myself made an o'Pry chadfish and then it got banned within 10 mins of creation jfl.


Girls are getting matches with gigachads since lockdown not to mention tinder got even more harsh. It's harder to Chadfish.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> someone actually looked the guy up and hes actually on the board of directors. Just accept defeat.


Post


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> What is this? Tinder experiment with o'Pry? Back when you could chadfish as the world's most paid male model jfl, now I tried it myself made an o'Pry chadfish and then it got banned within 10 mins of creation jfl.


In 2021 girls think that O Pry looks like an average white man 

Brutal rise of hypergamy 













Dont bother Looksmaxxing, This is now consider average.


I ask random girls on Tumblr to rate male models. The girl This one just LOL Sean Opry looks like your average White American male. @looksmaxxer234




looksmax.org


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Honestly this is legit, o'Pry for example truly attractive men never use dating apps, especially ones who work at fucking Goldman Sachs, seems very odd to me though.
> 
> O'Pry only dates other models, these guys if not larp only date other statusmaxxed gigastacies.


Chads usually use Instagram instead of tinder


----------



## Lolcel (Apr 30, 2021)

Holy fuck it really is bad out there


Inb4 those are chadfishes of other .me or .net members


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> In 2021 girls think that O Pry looks like an average white man
> 
> Brutal rise of hypergamy
> 
> ...


It's over North Texas moggers are everywhere @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 30, 2021)

Faggot forum keep crying


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 30, 2021)

never began


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 30, 2021)

JFL, I didn’t think the competition was this tough, chads seem to be more common than we think.

I don’t see what this has to do with ethnics though 

Also, a lot of these profiles are too ridiculously unbelievable, it’s not even possible to be a 6’6 6 psl investment banker with a roid tier body and end up on tinder lol


----------



## Lolcel (Apr 30, 2021)

Same species btw


----------



## Lolcel (Apr 30, 2021)

That , my friends , are the actual chads 
Not those autistically morphed already PSL 8 faces
Imagine a day in the life of these men... Some are even just as old as me Lmaoo its so fucking over


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> This shit needs to go into BOTB so when people come to looksmax they know what theyre ACTUALLY up against


Fuck off, I would succeed at this app massively if women had more hollow pussies and u could put your dick size in stats for everyone to see.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

Toska said:


> JFL, I didn’t think the competition was this tough, chads seem to be more common than we think.
> 
> I don’t see what this has to do with ethnics though
> 
> Also, a lot of these profiles are too ridiculously unbelievable, it’s not even possible to be a 6’6 6 psl investment banker with a roid tier body and end up on tinder lol


na, its the ELO. on this app it gives 7+ women all the chads so u compete w that as chad kek. over for chadcels


----------



## Lihito (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Someone on lookism did a bumble experiment with a stacy in a large city in the UK
> 
> These are the results
> 
> ...



Thats why you dont live im a western city


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 9, 2021)

Bro after seing this post I deleted all my online dating apps. Just going to give up stay home watch t.v work and not looksmaxx. No amount of surgery roids or money can I compete with those people. Its type to pack it up buddy boyos and go home.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 9, 2021)

just lol at this rigged clown world. theres them and here i am with a jew nose, whos brown, with bug eyes and a unibrow at 5ft10 with a weak jaw. theres no point in trying. when females see how easy it is to find guys like these to hook up with then anyone who isnt attractive such as myself should just become a hikikomori and never bother to try.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 9, 2021)

Y'all damn overexaggerate dating and hypergamy.

These guys are gods (if not fake), but there super rare, I have yet to meet one giga chad that looks like these dudes in my life and I work at main supermarket and frequently visit city campus for uni.

Tinder isn't real life once again. Go outside and actually interact with women and you'll understand theyre standards aren't this high because most of them can't get these dudes and most of them aren't even on tinder in the first place.

Tinder is like 80% men from what I remember ( correct me if I'm wrong, cbf searching) but the gender ratios are completely fucked, ofc the only guys that will do well on their are these chads.

If you can't compete with these guys/ don't get matches in general, don't bother with tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 9, 2021)

Link to the original lookism thread?
Also has anyone managed to find this 6'6 Goldman Sachs guy, Im having a hard believing this is an actual real human being jfl


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 9, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> just lol at this rigged clown world. theres them and here i am with a jew nose, whos brown, with bug eyes and a unibrow at 5ft10 with a weak jaw. theres no point in trying. when females see how easy it is to find guys like these to hook up with then anyone who isnt attractive such as myself should just become a hikikomori and never bother to try.


Boyo Im on the same boat thats me on my pic how do I compete? A smart man once said how do you lose if you don't compete.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 9, 2021)

even if you get a white girl as an ethnic remember your girl is mentally ill.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 9, 2021)

over


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m chadlite according to this forum and don’t mog a single one of them


looksmaxxer234 said:


> Chads usually use Instagram instead of tinder


So it’s even worse bc the chads aren’t on tinder as much okayyyyyy


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 9, 2021)

More reason to go out


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 10, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> Boyo Im on the same boat thats me on my pic how do I compete? A smart man once said how do you lose if you don't compete.


i dont think you look bad at all buddy boyo, you sure as hell look better than i do. you could try kpopmaxxing since you are south east asian from the looks of it.


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 10, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i dont think you look bad at all buddy boyo, you sure as hell look better than i do. you could try kpopmaxxing since you are south east asian from the looks of it.


I live in the west boyo and I saw my competition on tinder. No wonder i get no matches, I have saved up 23 grand for roids and surgeries thinking I can cheat my genetics. When I saw this post I knew it was truly over for me the money I saved is going towards alchohol and drugs now boyo instead of surgeries.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 11, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> I live in the west boyo and I saw my competition on tinder. No wonder i get no matches, I have saved up 23 grand for roids and surgeries thinking I can cheat my genetics. When I saw this post I knew it was truly over for me the money I saved is going towards alchohol and drugs now boyo instead of surgeries.


yeah its really tough to compete on tinder where theres many chadlites, then as a normie you stand no chance. tbh i dont think you should plastic surgery because you will have the wrong expectations, chads are born and not made, when you realize this after you get your surgeries you would probably kill yourself and i dont want such a fate for you


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Jun 12, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Someone on lookism did a bumble experiment with a stacy in a large city in the UK
> 
> These are the results
> 
> ...



😂 I better eppleychukbanmax quick!


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 14, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah its really tough to compete on tinder where theres many chadlites, then as a normie you stand no chance. tbh i dont think you should plastic surgery because you will have the wrong expectations, chads are born and not made, when you realize this after you get your surgeries you would probably kill yourself and i dont want such a fate for you


Thanks boyo. Us subhumans must stick together we should try to help one another with copes. I really thought I had a chance boyo till I saw the market. 😔


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 14, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> Thanks boyo. Us subhumans must stick together we should try to help one another with copes. I really thought I had a chance boyo till I saw the market. 😔


how do you cope?? i stick to music and movies and tv shows and porn lol


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> how do you cope?? i stick to music and movies and tv shows and porn lol


First I coped by thinking I can acsend with surgeries roids and make enough money to finance it. Now I have to rethink my copes boyo. Drugs will probably be the start. Good to know your coping well boyo


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> First I coped by thinking I can acsend with surgeries roids and make enough money to finance it. Now I have to rethink my copes boyo. Drugs will probably be the start. Good to know your coping well boyo


idk drugs are unhealthy boyo i would consider a different method rather than doing something as rash like that, i would consider watching movies as a cope like i do your best bet


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> idk drugs are unhealthy boyo i would consider a different method rather than doing something as rash like that, i would consider watching movies as a cope like i do your best bet


This post is suifuel boyo I really thought I had a chance. True maybe its just my depression wanting me to do drugs. I will probably by a bike or something before I get to drugs. This post blackpilled me hard boyo


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> This post is suifuel boyo I really thought I had a chance. True maybe its just my depression wanting me to do drugs. I will probably by a bike or something before I get to drugs. This post blackpilled me hard boyo


just get a bike boyo dont get into drugs, its a messy thing, trust me. sorry to hear you are depressed, me thinks any sane man would feel bad after seeing the moggers in the post.


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> just get a bike boyo dont get into drugs, its a messy thing, trust me. sorry to hear you are depressed, me thinks any sane man would feel bad after seeing the moggers in the post.


What makes it depressing boyo is that we have to work really hard just to get our looksmatch to look at us and its not gauranteed they will get with us with chads like that acessable to them


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> What makes it depressing boyo is that we have to work really hard just to get our looksmatch to look at us and its not gauranteed they will get with us with chads like that acessable to them


thats true, its all rigged against us and then theres soyboys and cucks and simps who have given all this power to females, in earlier times none of this wouldve happened


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thats true, its all rigged against us and then theres soyboys and cucks and simps who have given all this power to females, in earlier times none of this wouldve happened


Its so rigged and these chads ruin as well by hooking up with sub 5 females. There none for us now. Once they taste chad its the only thing they want


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 15, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Link to the original lookism thread?
> Also has anyone managed to find this 6'6 Goldman Sachs guy, Im having a hard believing this is an actual real human being jfl


thats larp, he's not on the board of directors or anything


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> Its so rigged and these chads ruin as well by hooking up with sub 5 females. There none for us now. Once they taste chad its the only thing they want


ive never seen em hook up with sub 5 females tho, where do you live that this happens?


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ive never seen em hook up with sub 5 females tho, where do you live that this happens?


In Sydney you see chadlites and even chads simp for a landwhale


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> In Sydney you see chadlites and even chads simp for a landwhale


thats brutal af lmao, you should come to europe, its not that bad over here, think you can land a white landwhale here ngl


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thats brutal af lmao, you should come to europe, its not that bad over here, think you can land a white landwhale here ngl


Landwhales here have acess to chad or chadlites its not funny. Chadpreets hook up with landwhales as well and chadams. Only changs don't hook up with landwhales I haven't seen it yet I think its because Changs are low t


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> Landwhales here have acess to chad or chadlites its not funny. Chadpreets hook up with landwhales as well and chadams. Only changs don't hook up with landwhales I haven't seen it yet I think its because Changs are low t


this world is rigged jfl at above average guys going for landwhales, whats your ethncity btw


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> this world is rigged jfl at above average guys going for landwhales, whats your ethncity btw


I'm filipino how about you boyo?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> I'm filipino how about you boyo?


im pakistani at 178cm im below average cuz average height here is 183cm


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im pakistani at 178cm im below average cuz average height here is 183cm


Pakis slay here in sydney boyo but they go for landwhales and beckys especially chadpreets, but south indians get nothing here


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 15, 2021)

Yazolollypop said:


> Pakis slay here in sydney boyo but they go for landwhales and beckys especially chadpreets, but south indians get nothing here


jfl damn even my fellow pakistanis are going for landwhales, this is unacceptable


----------



## Yazolollypop (Jun 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> jfl damn even my fellow pakistanis are going for landwhales, this is unacceptable


Yeah and these guys are legit chadpreets they look european when I see them at clubs Im like no wonder a landwhale will give me looks of disgust.


----------

